# 24ga NiChrome 80 help please



## TheLongTwitch (29/11/15)

Howdee fellows 

I purchased some Vapowire 24ga NiChrome 80 yesterday at the vape meet.
According to a few sources across the web (including Steam-Engine.org)
-> dual coil; 7 wraps on a 3mm ID should get me to my desired 0.25 Ohms.

However I've done 2 builds now and both times I'm getting half my intended Ohms. (0.12)

Is there something I've missed, or completely overlooked? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Are you building spaced coils?


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

Can you post a pic of your build?


----------



## Andre (30/11/15)

Are you not maybe doing dual or parallel coils, whilst you set up steam engine for single coil?


----------



## stevie g (30/11/15)

Steam engine checks out. Maybe there is more nickel in the wire than advertised.... I dont know.


----------



## blujeenz (30/11/15)

Make sure one of the coils isnt shorting out, check resistance while prodding the coils with a wooden toothpick to see if the reading changes.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/11/15)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies! 

Weirdly enough I figured it out in my sleep and as I woke I immediately knew I was building wrong.
(Macro coils instead of spaced) 
I had completely forgotten about this after using Kanthal for so long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/11/15)

Hahaha! Hence my first question  short city....


----------

